# Tommy Lee stuck upside down



## JD (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok, who didn't see this malfunction coming? Really cool, but statistically speaking.... 
http://www.cnn.com/videos/entertain...-motley-crue-stuck-upside-down-orig-vstan.cnn


----------



## Amiers (Jan 2, 2016)

Long version, with swearing.

I wish there was a better angle, CNN says that the drums got stuck in the track but the rigger got up there pretty quick and stepped on it and it moved. I'm curious as to what actually happened.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 3, 2016)

At least it waited until the final show....


----------



## JD (Jan 3, 2016)

Gut feeling is that motion control systems have feedback loops and error/check running a safety program. Unexpected or tolerance error stopped the motion. You would think this is something that would have popped up at the beginning of the tour, but it could also be that with enough setups and tear-downs, things may have developed a bit more play than expected and the software went into safety lock. Of course, could be a simple as a misbehaving motor! I do hope they share what the cause was, simply to satisfy curiosity!


----------



## soundman (Jan 3, 2016)

From the operator it seems like it was an issue with RF. The drives travel with the drums and get power through a 480 volt bus rail that lives in the stage right track. Data is fed from a beefed up wifi router. LA has nasty wireless frequencies on a good day but they were also shooting this for a DVD, adding another level of traffic to the spectrum. The tolerance for dropped data is very low so it doesn't take much of an issue to cause a problem.


----------



## chausman (Jan 3, 2016)

I wouldn't have expected it to be wirelessly controlled, but rather another set of contact rails (I'm not sure of the right name). My guess was that one of those rails had some dirt or grime in it and lost connection long enough to cause a fault. And the stagehands stepping on in moved enough to reconnect.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 6, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> At least it waited until the final show....


Don't even laugh at me if I tell you that it's been stuck more than once. I won't tell you how much I've been paying attention to that rig on this tour, so that way you (probably) won't laugh at me.

All this knowledge on the internet, and I'm reading about Motley Crue. 

If you jump to 3:40 in the video, you'll see the other cool thing it does, too. It's ok to listen with the sound off. Vince never sounded good, or as good as John Corabi.


----------



## soundman (Jan 6, 2016)

What Rigger? said:


> If you jump to 3:40 in the video, you'll see the other cool thing it does, too. It's ok to listen with the sound off. Vince never sounded good, or as good as John Corabi.




To be fair the FOH lifts are a separate animal that can be used independently of the coaster. In sheds when the short coaster was installed or cut completely the lifts would still be set up at FOH.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 6, 2016)

soundman said:


> To be fair the FOH lifts are a separate animal that can be used independently of the coaster. In sheds when the short coaster was installed or cut completely the lifts would still be set up at FOH.


I put my glasses on and noticed that when I rewatched it. Anybody see the teaser for the DVD over on www.metalsucks.net today? So rad.


----------

